# removing feom drownline



## trapper (Nov 9, 2005)

I was wondering how you guys remove a dead **** from from the end of a drown line if you dont have a boat have little time and dont whant to get soaked

thanks


----------



## Camo (Oct 28, 2005)

I get a 8 foot aluminum telescoping pole of some sort and secure (Weld, screw, or something similar) a big fishing hook or piece of metal bent like a hook and fish around in the water till I find the trap. Make something similar to a fishing gaff like this


----------

